# 1930's Schwinn tricycle



## Artbar1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 1930's Schwinn tricycle and I'm trying to evaluate its true worth. It's 99% original and complete.
If anyone is familiar with Schwinn trikes and they're estimated worth your help would be appreciated.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 30, 2012)

*tricycle*

Can you post a picture of what your calling a Schwinn tricycle?


----------



## Artbar1 (Jan 30, 2012)

My phone won't allow me to, but I can e- mail you a few


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 30, 2012)

*tricycle*

It's not a Schwinn. It looks like a Mercury or Murry tricycle form the 40's that someone put a Schwinn badge on.


----------

